# Bradbury 11/20



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 20, 2010)

Today was the final day of the year for me. With 2 skiing options under 2 hours away, my free time will be heading there.

That said, it was a pretty good way to end the year.  I only had 1 hour to ride and I was nursing the leg most of the way.  For some reason though, everything was a challenge today. I don't know why but things rolled slower, I had less endurance, and it just felt off.  Climbing was god awful. Watching me ride was like watching old people eat....slow and sloppy.

I was shocked to see a semi-full lot.  As I was gearing up, two other guys took off and not more than 15 minutes later, I bumped into another group of four on the "O" trail extension.  

It felt great to be out again.  With my time constraints, I rolled a pretty tasty 5.65 mile loop.  Knights woods -> "O" Extension -> Washbasin loop -> (unnamed trail) -> Lanzo -> Ragan -> Ginn -> (second unnamed trail) -> Part of Batcave -> Fox East -> Done.  

Things were wet. Very wet. But the weather was great.  Slightly chilly, sunny, and breezy.  The best part for me was I hit a new milestone....403 miles on the year.  Nothing like what others on the board did but for only my second season, I am proud of it.  

Here are a few photos:
Washbasin trail:





Some tree was recently uprooted and some logging just finished:




Water on Ragan:




Homemade log ramp also on Ragan:


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 21, 2010)

hitting the rez later today. gonna take it like old people having sex. slo n easy. a little gun shy. wish me godspeed. pray i don't end up in the er


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice job on the mileage! :beer:


----------

